# Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden



## Bharti (18 Januar 2008)

Hey Leute...

Ich hab da eine kleines oder teures Problem!!!

Mein Handy wählt (laut Verbindungsnachweis) in der Nacht eine 0180xxxNr... Das ist irgendeine Schwulen-Nr... Meistens ist dies in der Zeit von 0.30 Uhr bis 4.30 geschehen. Nicht jede Nacht sondern unregelmäßig allerdings so oft, dass sich die Rechnung auf ca. 1000€ belief. Ich kann euch sagen ich war das nicht... Der Netzbetreiber hatte dann das Telefon gesperrt weil ich nicht bereit war dafür zu zahlen. Sie wollten dem nachgehen aber bislang ist nichts dabei rausgekommen.... die Grundgebühren hab ich trotzdem an der Backe... :-D

Jetzt der HAMMER... 

Ich habe mir einen neuen Vertrag zugelegt, der alte Netzbetreiber wollte mich nicht mehr haben, klar versteh ich. Nun spielte sich das gleiche Phänomen nachts wieder ab... Mein Handy hat wieder eine 0180xxxNr. angerufen (laut Verbindungsnachweis). Ich muss dazu sagen ich mach mein Handy nicht jede Nacht aus... Allerdings kam da wieder einiges an Kosten zusammen ca. 200€

Ich sag mal gleich dazu auf dem Festnetz hat ich das auch schon (seiner Zeit bei der Telekom, Vertrag gekündigt, jetzt dafür auf dem Handy) :-?  

Jetzt die FRAGE???

Wie kann es sein das mein Handy sowas macht? Gibt es dafür technische Möglichkeiten das sich jemand einwählt, meinen Code der Netzbetreiber missbraucht mit dem ich ich beim Mast einwählt, oder ein Virus oder wie auch immer   .....(internet per handy nutz ich nicht, Bluetooth und so nutz ich auch nicht, ist deaktiveirt) Also ich hab keine plan wie sowas machbar ist... Ich weiß nur wenn ich denjenigen erwische dann is Achterbahn angesagt :wall:

Wäre echt nett von euch wenn mir irgeneiner nützliche und hilfreiche Tipps bzw. Ansätze geben kann...

1.) wie sowas technisch machbar ist bwz. wäre??? (ich wills nicht machen sag ich dazu, also keine Details)...
2.) wie ich an die Person/den Verursacher rankomme der mich da so verarscht???

Vielen Dank Leute  

Unnötige kommentare könnt ihr euch bitte sparen!!!


----------



## mrcoolj2 (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Hallo 

ich kann nur soviel sagen das ich das Problem mit 0137 nummer hatte waren 2 Abende. Ester Abend 50x angerufen Kosten 80€ einen Monat später von 23.00 Uhr bis 0.30 267x etwa alle 10sek. Verbindungsdauer 1- 5 sek. Mobilcom hat nie auf meine Schreiben geantwortet. Eine Mahnung, dann Inkasso, dann Anwalt und jetzt MAhnbescheid vom Gericht. Habe jetzt auch einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Hab keine lust diese Abzocke zu unterstützen!!!


----------



## katzenjens (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Hallo,

an technische Tricks glaube ich nicht. Zudem es auch am Festnetztelefon passiert ist. Wohnst Du in einer WG? Hat jemand Zugang zu Deinen Telefonen wenn Du schläfst? Erste Hilfe, Handy nachts ausschalten und auf jeden Fall die PIN-Eingabe einschalten.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Was für ein Handy ist denn  das ( Modell, Marke) und  welche Nummern wurden gewählt?


Bharti schrieb:


> Mein Handy wählt (laut Verbindungsnachweis) in der Nacht eine 0180xxxNr...


(es nicht verboten solche Nummern zu posten)


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Bharti schrieb:


> Unnötige kommentare könnt ihr euch bitte sparen!!!


He Newcomer, sowas macht sich prima in einem versierten Hilfeforum wie diesem hier.

Zu deiner Frage lässt sich die Antwort nur orakeln. Dieses Problem kommt relativ oft vor, nur eine Lösung liegt zumeist fern. Was hast du für ein Handy, ist das im oder aus dem Ausland gekauft worden?

_Beispiel: ...in einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall hatte ein niederländisches Handy (Nokia, branded) regelmäßig "nach Hause" telefoniert, sprich es hatte eine holländische Nummer für ein Update angewählt, die von Deutschland aus nicht erreichbar ist. Der Nutzer des Handys war aber in D und verwendete eine deutsche Prepaidkarte. Die angewählte Nummer schlug hier nun bei einer Mehrwertnummer auf, die genau gleich der holländischen Einwahl war._


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



> Mein Handy wählt (laut Verbindungsnachweis)


Ich nehme an, du meinst den Verbindungsnachweis des Netzbetreibers.
Hast du die Nummer auch in deiner "Anrufliste > Gewählte Rufnummern" ???


----------



## mrcoolj2 (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

War Sony Ericcson W550i. Bei der Nummer fehlen leider die 3 letzten Stellen. Mobilcom wollte die nicht rausrücken und trotz anschreiben.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hast du die Nummer auch in deiner "Anrufliste > Gewählte Rufnummern" ???


Nu?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



mrcoolj2 schrieb:


> War Sony Ericcson W550i. Bei der Nummer fehlen leider die 3 letzten Stellen. Mobilcom wollte die nicht rausrücken und trotz anschreiben.


Gefragt war der User Bharti, der den Thread gestartet hat. Bitte nicht durcheinander posten


----------



## Bharti (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein handy der marke *NOKIA*... da es sich nicht um mich dreht muss das genaue modell noch in erfahrung gebracht werden.. Meiner meinung nach ist *seit dieser zeit immer das gleiche Handy gewesen*...

DIE NR:  *0180 5606090  (eine schwulen-sex-Nr.)*

*keine WG* oder ähnliches (Beziehung allerdings ist dies auszuschließen)

*Rufnummernliste* war nicht mehr ersichtlich da ab einer gewissen Anruferzahl von hinten nach vorn gelöscht wird und der Umstand erst mit der Rechnung aufgefallen ist...

*Anrufdauer* betrug in der regel mehre minuten (bis zu 25min) und öfter hintereinander (0.30 Uhr - 4.30)
*Tagestakt* der geschehnisse unregelmäßig ohne system


_*Der Ansatz mit dem Handy (Ausland usw.) wäre duruchaus denkbar... Versuch ich noch in erfahrung zu bringen genauso wie das NOKIA Modell*_


----------



## Bharti (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was für ein Handy ist denn  das ( Modell, Marke) und  welche Nummern wurden gewählt?
> 
> (es nicht verboten solche Nummern zu posten)



*Was bringt mir das die Nr. zu posten?  0180 5606090 (Sex-Line für Schwule)*


----------



## jupp11 (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Bharti schrieb:


> *  0180 5606090 (Sex-Line für Schwule)*


woher weißt du das? Im WWW ist die Nummer nicht zu finden.


----------



## Bharti (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

im Prinzip ist es egal woher ich das weiß, das tut hier nix zur sache... fakt ist das ein schaden von 1000€ entstanden ist... + 200€ neu + 2 Verträge an der Backe...

Die Nr. stand entweder auf dem Verbindungsnachweis oder wurde in der Rufnummernliste gesehen, ich tippe eher auf Verbindungsnachweis... Also dort angerufen wurde stellte sich heraus das es eine Sex-Nr. für Schwule ist..


----------



## katzenjens (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Sorry, an technische Tricks glaube ich definitiv nicht mehr. Wenn es erst beim Festnetz und dann bei den Handys aufgetreten ist, ist es zu 99,9% ein "menschliches" Problem.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



> + 2 Verträge an der Backe...


und was für Verträge?

Die Rufnummer 0180-5 kostet *nur* 0,14 €/Min.
Für 1000 € müsstest du 111 Stunden telefoniert haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Rufnummer 0180-5 kostet *nur* 0,14 €/Min.
> .


aber nicht bei Handys, lies  mal genauer


----------



## Bharti (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

*Schließen* *wir* doch mal *der Einfachheit halber* und um der sache mal auf die spur zu kommen *ein menschliches Problem aus*, das würde nämlich heißen, dass jemand in die Wohnung einbrechen müsste...

*Welche technischen Ursachen kann das haben oder welche technischen Möglichkeiten könnte es dafür geben wenn das bewusst gemacht wird???*


----------



## saarschwenker (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

die nokia handys funktionieren mit der symbian software, wofür es mittlerweile sogen. dialer gibt, die sich durch einen einfachen trick installieren:

1. es wird eine sms an das opferhandy geschickt: du hast eine mms bekommen, um die mms jetzt anzusehen usw.....und dann lädt das opfer die mms runter und hat den virus drauf, der dann je nach virus mms verschickt oder bestimmte rufnummern wählt, so entstand einem bekannten ein schaden von ca 1900 euros.

2. bluetooth wurde angelassen...manche geräte sind so eingestellt, daß alle bt verbindungen zugelassen werden. so kann ein hacker mittels bluebag (koffer mit hardware) alles mögliche mit deinem handy machen, so auch man in the middle atacken (bluebag ist ein koffer mit hardware, welche auch eine funkzelle simulieren kann, womit mitschneiden von gesprächen usw. möglich ist).

woher ich das weiß? Ich lese zeitschriften wie ct, PC welt, chip usw.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Und auf Festnetztelefonen installiert sich das auch? (mit derselben Nummer...)


Bharti schrieb:


> Ich sag mal gleich dazu auf dem Festnetz hat ich das auch schon (seiner Zeit bei der Telekom, Vertrag gekündigt, jetzt dafür auf dem Handy) :-?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

@bharti
warum versteifst du dich auf eine technische Ursache?

Warum sagst du nichts zu der Telefonnummer?  Du kennst die doch!
Bist du da Mitglied? Gibt es einen PIN?
Was ist mit den Verträgen?


----------



## Bharit (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Ich versteif mich auf ein technisches Problem weil man menschliche Eingriffe selber in Erfahrung bringen kann und das ist hier definitiv nicht der Fall...

Verträge: Vodafon, O2

und die Nummer da bin ich nicht Mitglied.. die kommt irgendwoher??? Frag mich woher, würd ich sonst sone aktion starten und nach technischen ursachen suchen wenn ich wüsste wo die herkommt...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Nach gesundem Menschenverstand ist die 01805 KEINE Sexhotline.
Das ist allenfalls die Vermittlungszentrale, die dann - richtig teuer - weiterleitet.

Entweder bist du dort angemeldet, oder jemand anders hat dich dort angemeldet oder benutzt deinen PIN.
(Ich bin bei einer Astro-Hotline angemeldet. Mit meinem PIN kann ich das Gespräch z.B. im Büro führen, die Abrechnung läuft aber über "zuhause".)

*Um zu ergründen wie das bei dir abläuft, bleibt nur, die 01805 anzurufen und zu FRAGEN.*


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

FÜR diese Theorie würde auch sprechen, wenn die Nummer NICHT in deiner Anruferliste ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> *Um zu ergründen wie das bei dir abläuft, bleibt nur, die 01805 anzurufen und zu FRAGEN.*


bzw über Bundesnetzagentzur den betreiber rausfinden und dann weiterfragen (§13a UKlaG)


----------



## Bharti (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

*Das ist eine gute Idee da mal nachzufragen bei der 01805 und das mit §13(usw) auch, danke!!!

Allerdings würde das doch nicht erklären warum bei 2 Verschiedenen Verträgen mit 2 verschiedenen Rufnummern genau das selbe Phänomen auftritt.. Das ist doch wenn dann nur rufnummernabhängig, oder?*


----------



## Franziska (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Entweder bist du dort angemeldet, oder jemand anders hat dich dort angemeldet oder benutzt deinen PIN.
> (Ich bin bei einer Astro-Hotline angemeldet. *Mit meinem PIN kann ich das Gespräch z.B. im Büro führen, die Abrechnung läuft aber über "zuhause"*.)



d.h. ich kann den Vertrag von *jeder beliebigen* Telefonnummer nutzen!

Vielleicht hast du ja 2 Verträge?


----------



## katzenjens (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Meine Güte,

hier wird extrem viel "fundiertes" Halbwissen abgelassen.
Dem Betroffenen wurden die Kosten über die _TELEFONRECHNUNG_ abgebucht. Irgendwelche Sachen mit Pin oder sonstiges wird direkt zwischen dem Dienstanbieter (nicht Telefonbetreiber) und dem Nutzer abgerechnet.

Ich bleibe dabei:
1. Ausgehende Anrufe übers Festnetz zu besagter Nummer
2. Über 1. Handyvertrag
3. Über 2. Handyvertrag

Da einen technischen Zusammenhang festzustellen fällt mir selbst als Telekommunikationsexperte schwer. Zudem die Nummer bisher absolut unbekannt erschien.

Den Betreiber der Nummer ausfindig zu machen finde ich zwar auch wichtig, aber ich glaube dadurch weniger an eine Lösung des Problems. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele hier nun schon testweise die Nummer angerufen haben :roll:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Bharti (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Hallo *Katzenjens*... 

*Ist es nicht durchaus denkbar das hier kriminale Aktivitäten vorliegen... ich meine die Nr. 01805... ist eine ServiceNr... und die Weiterleitung von dieserNr. zu einer Schwulen-Sex-Nr/Anbieter ist doch rechtlich (glaub ich) überhaupt nicht zulässig. 

Was wäre denn wenn deutschlandweit dieser sog. Virus wie oben bereits beschrieben im Umlauf ist der durch MMS aufs Handy gelangt die Nr. anruft und sich die Leute am anderen Ende der Leitung auf diese Art und Weise bereichern... Das wäre immerhin ein Motiv und technisch machbar wenn das mit diesem Bluebag stimmt.. und gerade zu Weihnachten, Oster wie auch immer bekommt man ja so einiges an MMS... Die möchte man ja auch gern lesen.. Ähnlich wie mit den Trojanern auf dem Rechner, wo dir ein schöner link vorgegaukelt wird und dann ist es eine exe.Datei die sich auf dem Rechner instaliert..

Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen, bin mir da allerdings nicht ganz so sicher, weil mir das auch langsam kopfschmerzen bereitet. Das es mit Bluetooth und NOKIA N70 auch irgendwelche unzulänglichkeiten gibt... was die Einwahl von Außten/ wieder ein Bluebag der sich installiert nicht unmöglich macht... dann befindet sich der jenige allerdings in unmittelbarer Umgebung des Wohngebäudes (Nachbar oder ähnliches)..*


----------



## katzenjens (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

egal wohin die 01805-Nummer weitergeleitet wird, dadurch werden für Dich keine anderen oder höheren Gebühren berechnet. Wobei aus den Handynetzen die 01805-Nummern recht teuer sind. Davon bekommen die 01805-Anbieter nix extra an Provision. Als Gelddruckmaschine ist eine 01805-Nummer uninteressant. Dafür bieten sich 0137 oder gar 0900 eher an.



			
				Bharti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag mal gleich dazu auf dem Festnetz hat ich das auch schon (seiner Zeit bei der Telekom, Vertrag gekündigt, jetzt dafür auf dem Handy) :-?



Und genau dieser Satz lässt mich an einem technischen Hintergrund arg zweifeln. Manipulation von Festnetz und Handy sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Diese kriminelle Energie für eine "lumpige" 01805-Nummer einzusetzen, nee...

Kosten von 01805-Nummern (von Teltarif) http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-mobilfunk.html
Festnetz 0,14 € pro Minute
Die Gewinnausschüttung an die Anbieter der Nummern geht von Null bis ein paar cent.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

@Bharti:

Da meine Kristallkugel aktuell im Skiurlaub ist: Wieso eigentlich fragst du nicht deinen Telefonanbieter, wer der nächste in der Rechnungskette ist? Und der darf seine Berechtigung dann mal belegen - wie auch immer.
Schafft er das nicht, ist sein Geldanspruch zumindest zweifelhaft. Schafft er's, ist Schluss. Verweist er dich auf die nächste Stelle weiter, s.o.
Und wenn sich ganz am Ende heraus stellt, dass Bruder "Tunti" deine Nummern missbraucht hat, ist er derjenige zum Anmaulen.

Und nicht diejenigen hier, die helfen möchten, von dir aber durchgehend mit einem fordernden Tonfall belegt werden, der mich  bisher von jeglicher Mitarbeit abgehalten hat.

Das Projekt hier ist eine freiwillige Leistung, kein Verpflichteter oder Beliehener, gegen den du irgendeinen Hilfs- oder Sonstwie-Anspruch hättest.

P.S.: Ständiges Schreien (alles in fett schreiben) ist auch unhöflich im Netz ...


----------



## Bharti (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Ach weest *Katzenhai*...

Ich schreib hier nur fett um die Ordnung aufrechtzuhalten und das man hier noch halbwegs durchblickt, soviel mal dazu...

Und auf deine Kristallkugel kann ick verzichten.. Meine Frage war von Anfang an ganz klar die.. welche technischen Möglichkeiten es dafür gibt. Was bringt es mir den Telefonanbieter zu fragen wer da Anspruchsberechtigter ist, in deiner sog. Rechnungskette. Um mal auf dein kleines Zitat von Haien und Anwälten einzugehen. Hier liegt ein Vertrag mit dem Netzbetreiber vor.. um genau zu sein sind es bis heut 2 verschiedene bei denen sich das Phänomen abspielt. Deine sog. Netzbetreiber haben schon ihren Anspruch, aus dem abgeschlossenen Vertrag heraus (Anwaltsdeutsch). Da interessiert der nächstliegende Vertrag Netzbetreiber und Anbieter von 0180 Nr. überhaupt nicht. Auf diese Verträge hat man rechtl. überhaupt keinen anspruch, Klagerecht wie auch immer (Anwaltsdeutsch), da diese zwischen anderer Rechtspersonen (Anwaltsdeutsch) abgeschlossen wurden. Du siehst dein Halbwissen glänzt... Also in der Evolution mit Änwälten würdest du definitiv den kürzeren ziehen... Die armen Haie!!!

Wie gesagt meine Frage war ganz klar die, nach technischen Möglichkeiten für dieses Phänomen? Alles andere kann auf grund einer schwachen bzw. kaum vorhanden Kontingenz (Statistik/ Zusammenhang) ausgeschlossen werden. *Und so wie ich das sehe gab es hier bislang nur 2-3 Leute die fundiert darauf eingegangen sind. Und dafür bin ich auch sehr dankbar!!!*


----------



## johinos (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Die theoretisch möglichen technischen Manipulationen führen hier nicht weiter. Technische Klärung gibt's höchstens durch Untersuchung der Handys.

Viel sinnvoller ist Klärung, wem es letztlich nutzt, wer der letzte Zahlungsempfänger in der Kette ist. Wenn der "technisch manipuliert" hat, dann nicht, um nur von dir Geld zu kriegen. Außerdem kann der letzte in der Kette oft detaillierte Auskünfte geben, was dahintersteckt - und wenn er einigermaßen seriös ist oder zumindest sich so darstellen möchte, dann wird er es auch tun.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Lass man, nix für ungut.

Ich bin wieder raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



johinos schrieb:


> Viel sinnvoller ist Klärung, wem es letztlich nutzt, wer der letzte Zahlungsempfänger in der Kette ist. Wenn der "technisch manipuliert" hat, dann nicht, um nur von dir Geld zu kriegen.


dieser Knackpunkt wäre vor jeder Beschäftigung mit den technischen Erklärungen zu klären, wenn eine sinnvolle Analyse des Vorgangs beabsichtigt sein sollte. Cave ironiam


----------



## EX-Taro (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Hallo Ihrs

Die Nummer schaut einwenig nach einer Firma in Düsseldorf aus. Die wirbt mit "nur .,..Cent die Minute" und verschickt nach Sekunden der Verbindung erst 56€ Rechnung , dann 64€ und der Inkassoanwalt wil dan plötzlich 103€ haben. Eine Liste mit über zehn Tel.Nummern haben wir schon, unter Anderem auch einige Festnetz Nummer. Den Namen der Firma und die Be****masche darf ich nicht weiter erläutern, ein beitrag wurde hier schon gesperrt.

Ein ähnliches Problem wie von TE geschildert hatten wir auch schon mit dem Festnetz.
Nachts um 0:30 Uhr tickt das Telefon nur kurz an, Minuten später nochmal und dann eine ganze Zeit nicht mehr, bis zum frühen morgen. 
Um ca.06:00 gehe ich nach dem ersten Klick dran, hatte nicht geklingelt, aber die Leitung war tot.
Da ich sowieso an den Rechner musste (stelle ich bei Nichtbenutzung immer aus) habe ich in der Fritz-Box Telefonliste eine R-Call.Nr gesehen. In der Fritz-Box habe ich die Nummer in die Liste der unerwünschten Anrufe eingegeben und seither ist Ruhe.
Anfrage bei der Bundesnetzagentur ergab, das diese Nummer schon bekannt sei und man dagegen vorgehe. Die haben mir ausgerechnet, das es bis zu 500€ hätte kosten können, wenn eine Verbindung zustande gekommen wäre.

Wollte auch nur erwähnen, das sowas möglich ist, habe aber selber keine Ahnung von Telekommunicationstechnik, blödes Wort. 
Technisch machbar ist das bestimmt, aber die drei Verträge, T-com und Handy machen mich auch etwas stutzig, es kann eigendlich nur "menschliches Versagen" sein. Hast du einen besonderen Freund, der dir einen Streich spielt und irgendwie das Handy (???) manipuliert haben kann?

Mein einziges Vertragshandy ist zum glück ein ca. 6Jahre altes Nokia von meiner Firma mit kaum einem Schnickschnack dran, das Privathandy ist ein PrePaid mit max guthaben 15 € ...
Greetz EX-T


----------



## Bharti (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

ja eine sinnvolle Analyse ist beabsichtigt... 

Das Herausfinden des Anbieters ist bereits in Arbeit, allerdings ist dies auf Grund der rechtlichen Situation/Datenschutz usw. derzeit mit Schwierigkeiten Verbunden... es gibt hier allerdings 2 wege.. der eine geht über den Telefonanbieter der andere über die Bundesnetzagentur welche die Nummern verwaltet..


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Bharti schrieb:


> ...auf Grund der rechtlichen Situation/Datenschutz usw....


..."daneboden", also: Den Inhaber einer Rufnummer in erfahrung bringen, funktioniert sogar bei "normalen" Handynummern, von denen gespammt wurde
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/LG_Bonn_vom_19.07.2004


> der eine geht über den Telefonanbieter der andere über die Bundesnetzagentur welche die Nummern verwaltet..


zweigleisig zu fahren ist hier sicher sinnvoll, auf die Ergebnisse dürfen wir gespannt sein.


----------



## SEP (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Nachdem du gestern so erregt warst, Bharti:


Bharti schrieb:


> Meine Frage war von Anfang an ganz klar die.. welche technischen Möglichkeiten es dafür gibt. Was bringt es mir den Telefonanbieter zu fragen wer da Anspruchsberechtigter ist, in deiner sog. Rechnungskette. (...)
> Wie gesagt meine Frage war ganz klar die, nach technischen Möglichkeiten für dieses Phänomen?


Und dann:


Bharti schrieb:


> Das Herausfinden des Anbieters ist bereits in Arbeit, allerdings ist dies auf Grund der rechtlichen Situation/Datenschutz usw. derzeit mit Schwierigkeiten Verbunden... es gibt hier allerdings 2 wege.. der eine geht über den Telefonanbieter der andere über die Bundesnetzagentur welche die Nummern verwaltet..


Passt das zusammen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Adenauer.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Adenauer.


:vlol:


----------



## Bharti (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> :vlol:



Soll ick mich hier mal aufregen du *Katzenha*i... Duuu bist doch so eener der auf der ersten seite reinguckt, jakeene eigene Meinung hat, gleich wieder geht und sich später nachdem andere ihre Meinung kund getan haben über mich aufregt.. Jaaa, bist du so eener?? Der seine Meinung immer nach den meinungen anderer ausrichtet... dit is natürlich och ne art von evolution... :thumb:  :respekt:


----------



## Leseratte (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

empfehlenwerte Lektüre über paranormale Handys 

http://www.bibliotheka-phantastika.de/geisterhandys1.htm


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Bharti schrieb:


> Duuu bist doch so eener der auf der ersten seite reinguckt, jakeene eigene Meinung hat, gleich wieder geht und sich später nachdem andere ihre Meinung kund getan haben über mich aufregt.. Jaaa, bist du so eener?? Der seine Meinung immer nach den meinungen anderer ausrichtet...


Ja, nee, is klar.

Du hast recht.


----------



## Bambi (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

@ Bharti

Sie erscheinen hier, verlangen in der Tat in fordernder Weise Hilfe bei der Lösung Ihres Problems, SCHREIEN herum. Wenn Katzenhai Sie höflich auf Ihre Unzulänglichkeiten aufmerksam macht, werden Sie ausfallend. Diese Verhaltensweise finde ich für jemanden, der ja ein Anliegen an andere hat, schon einigermaßen erstaunlich...


----------



## Bharti (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

Ich weiß nicht... viell. sollte sich katzenhai nochmal sämtliche kommentare von mir durchlesen (abgesehen von Streitigkeiten). Dabei wird er sicher feststellen, das ich hier lediglich meine Meinung zum Ausdruck brachte. Und das weder auf eine fordernde Art noch in einem mauligen Ton.. lediglich direkt.. mehr war das nicht.. ich seh es nicht ein das ich mich deswegen von katzenhai anpissen lassen musste.. 

Ich geb zu fett schreien sieht unhöflich aus aber das hatte ich nun eingestellt.. kommt noch dazu das ich sowas hier nicht alle tage mache, Leute auf diese art und weise um hilfe zu bitten oder nach deren Meinungen zu fragen..

Es lag auch nicht in meiner Absicht hier irgendeinen Streit vom zaun zu brechen.. Wie man sieht dreht sich ja nun langsam alles nur noch darum.. Ich werd darauf auch nichtmehr weiter eingehen!!!


----------



## johinos (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*



Bharti schrieb:


> Das Herausfinden des Anbieters ist bereits in Arbeit, allerdings ist dies auf Grund der rechtlichen Situation/Datenschutz usw. derzeit mit Schwierigkeiten Verbunden... es gibt hier allerdings 2 wege.. der eine geht über den Telefonanbieter der andere über die Bundesnetzagentur welche die Nummern verwaltet..


Schon Ergebnisse?


----------



## Testa (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Handy wählte nachts 0180xxxNr. (laut Verbindungsnachweis) 1000€ Schaden*

benutzt du ein Handy mit beiden Verträgen?

wenn ja, dann ließe sich ja zumindest auf ein trojaner etc auf dem Handy schliessen.

nur so by the way. da hat keiner was dazu gesagt.
wie wäre es denn damit:

wenn jemand in irgendeiner Form deinen Namen mit R-Gesprächen mißbraucht?!
also mit Nummer etc?

grüße und viel Glück


----------

